# Tilly pics



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

It's been a few weeks since Ive posted any Tilly pics, so here's what we've been up to.

Daddy James has been away, so we've been chilling out together



Garden selfie!



Tilly being adorable on the garden table - her coat is absolutely perfect at the minute: long enough and hardly matting at all.



Showing everyone how light the top of her head is getting



We've always had an armchair in the living room, but Tilly never sat on it, she always preferred the sofa. Old armchair has now been moved up to the nursery and we've got a lovely new one in the living room.... which Tilly has pretty much claimed for her own! At least she's colour co-ordinated 



Finally, here she is back in April, looking a little dusted with icing sugar, and then yesterday, where her back is now light all over. I think I'm going to end up with a white dog!




Feel free, as always, to go and see what's going on with upcoming baby too. I can't believe I am already over 6 months pregnant!!

http://bisforbaby2014.blogspot.com


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

On pic one your baby bump is looking fabulous!!
Tilly also looking great - Ralph & ruby are lightening up x
Off to catch up on your blog x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She's getting more gorgeous by the day! Looking at those photos makes me want to eat chocolate cookies, subliminal eh?!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures - and look at Bump 
Tilly is gorgeous - I love the faded look, just like that favourite pair of jeans, worn in and utterly comfortable. I had hopes that either Kiki or Dotty would fade, but apart from orange highlights and a very few white hairs on their backs I suspect they will stay as they are.
Tilly looks so beautiful in the photo of her sitting on the table.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Lovely pictures - and look at Bump
> Tilly is gorgeous - I love the faded look, just like that favourite pair of jeans, worn in and utterly comfortable. I had hopes that either Kiki or Dotty would fade, but apart from orange highlights and a very few white hairs on their backs I suspect they will stay as they are.
> Tilly looks so beautiful in the photo of her sitting on the table.


I love the one of her on the table too - just so cute!! 

Dot still has time for some fading - having said that, black is very classy and completely timeless


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> She's getting more gorgeous by the day! Looking at those photos makes me want to eat chocolate cookies, subliminal eh?!


My little cookies and cream cockapoo! I will start to blame my chocolate eating on her lovely coat colour...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tilly is beautiful. She reminds me so much of willow and the color changes she is going through.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Tilly is beautiful. She reminds me so much of willow and the color changes she is going through.


It must be an age/milestone thing as I think they were only born a couple of weeks apart! I think they are similar in lots of ways - sister from another mister!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tilly looks adorable I can't believe how light her coat is now!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fab pictures, your bump is growing nicely now, if you haven't already you should try and get a nice picture of Tilly with her head resting on your bump (if its possible), be nice for your son (sounds funny writing that) to look at when he is older. Her coat looks lovely, keep getting that comb through it girl!!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Fab pictures, your bump is growing nicely now, if you haven't already you should try and get a nice picture of Tilly with her head resting on your bump (if its possible), be nice for your son (sounds funny writing that) to look at when he is older. Her coat looks lovely, keep getting that comb through it girl!!!


That will be my mission for this week now Dawn  a Tilly/bump photo.

I'm combing - I promise! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

:laugh::laugh:


----------

